# Dynomat...are there any other brands out there?



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I need something to dampin the damn trunk in my 200sx...but dynomat is overly priced....I know there has got to be something else out there that can do the samething....anyone know of anything????


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well you can try using rubberized underbody coating. You are gonna need maybe three or four cans. Over here in Cali they cost around $10.00 a can.


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

there are several other brands that compete with dynamat at cheaper prices... i don't really know how well they work, some people say they are better and some say you get what you pay for... here are links to some of the other brands
raamaudio
secondskin 
edesign 
roadkill 

you should check these out and look on other car audio forums to get opinions on these as i have only used dynomat extreme.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

www.fatmat.com


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

how much of that fatmat do you think i'd need to do my car?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I've been told Peel & Seal works great! Same person also mentioned they found it at Lowes. 
It's a roofing product, but I'll bet it would work and save you some money.

I finished my doors with Fatmat, good product. I bought about 100sq feet but only used about 15 or 20. I got enough left over to cover the entire car, if I wanted to. 
2 layers on each door was good, but 3 layers turned out even better. So I would recommend 3 layers or more in the bass sensitive areas.

Good Luck!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

You know I heard about the Peel and Seal the other day from a roofer, that's funny, I'd try either that or FatMat, theres a company called Second Skin that seems good too.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

remember most roofing products are asphalt based so they are heavy and get stinky when your car gets hot, on the plus side you get alot for rather cheap.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd say try the Peal & seal, it's used for insulation purposes but it also is a great sound deadening material, you can get it at Home Depot for a very cheap price.


----------

